# Need help finishing engineering project



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

nope

Sepex controllers do not work with series wound motors.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

no offense, but you probably should have done more research before purchasing everything if you don't know what a separately excited motor is. Those controllers are not made for that motor and cannot wire to it correctly.

There are series wound motors and separately excited motors (and a few others, but lets focus on these).

I'd look for a curtis series wound motor controller (1204, 1205 are good). Altrax makes good series wound controllers. Might be able to find others, but I haven't heard of that one you linked to.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mmyerslb said:


> crap, can you recommend a motor controller, what about this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kinetek-24-Volt...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a109db133#ht_619wt_1139
> also what exactly is a sepex motor?


That would appear to be a series motor controller, so yes, it is the type you need.

SepEx means the motor's field is excited (power and controlled) separately from the armature. A series motor, like which you linked to, has the field connected in series with the armature, so the field excitation is provided with the armature current is always the same strength as the armature.

Those motors are unsuitable for any reasonable size EV. Maybe some real small thing, but will struggle to carry its own weight and even a single person. Possibly a go-kart, but I wouldn't expect them too last long 

Seems like you should have researched this a while ago. But WTH, good luck.

major


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

yes they should work with those motors.

You need a variable resistance input to the controller. Not sure how to do that with a 0-5V signal, but you could use a digital potentiometer and talk to it with the microcontroller, or just use a servo if you're in a time crunch.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

> Ok so Im building an electric vehicle that uses 2 motors (one attached to each rear wheel)


I hope you are using some sort of belt, chain or other means for a speed reduction.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

call alltrax in the morning and ask them if it'l work how you want it to work. I don't think it will, but they'll know better.


----------

